# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  restore کردن فایل backup ی که در sql 2012 تهیه شده در sql 2008R2

## hahaie

سلام دوستان
بنده یه فایل بک آپ که در sql server 2012 تهیه شده رو میخوام در sql server 2008R2 برگردونم(restore).
به روش معمول رفتم که خطا داد.
کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه؟
ممنون

----------


## mm26363@yahoo.co.uk

از اسکریپت با داده استفاده کن و روی هدف ران کن

----------


## hahaie

قسمت اول راه حلی که گفتین رو توضیح میدین؟ممنون

----------


## hahaie

توی sql server 2014که دیتابیس رو تونسته بودم Restore کنم با کلیک راست کردن روی اون و انتخاب Tasks و بعد Generate Scripts... از تمام اشیاء اون اسکریپتشا ساختم ولی بعد که بردم داخل سیستم دیگه(به همراه دو فایل mdf و ldf) اجراش که کردم کلی خطا داد.
یکی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## saeed_molaali

> توی sql server 2014که دیتابیس رو تونسته بودم Restore کنم با کلیک راست کردن روی اون و انتخاب Tasks و بعد Generate Scripts... از تمام اشیاء اون اسکریپتشا ساختم ولی بعد که بردم داخل سیستم دیگه(به همراه دو فایل mdf و ldf) اجراش که کردم کلی خطا داد.
> یکی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟




 1 -  نسخه ای از SQL 2008 2014را بر روی یک ماشین و نسخه             ای از SQL 2008  را             بر روی ماشین دیگری نصب نمایید.   

 2 –             نرم افزار SQL Management Studio را اجرا نمایید. 
3 –             دیتابیس مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید. 4 –             از منوی Task گزینه Generate Script را انتخاب نمایید.   5 –             ابتدا گزینه Script entire database and all database             objects را             انتخاب کرده و سپس بر روی گزینه Next کلیک نمایید. 
 6 –             گزینه Save to File را             انتخاب کرده و سپس بر روی گزینه Advanced button کلیک نمایید. 7 –             پس از انتخاب گزینه Script for Server Version بر روی نوع دیتابیس مورد نظر             خود ( 2000/2005/2008 ) کلیک نمایید. 8 –             در قسمت Type of data to Script گزینه Schema/Data/both را انتخاب نمایید. 9 –             در پایان بر روی کلید OK کلیک کرده و منتظر انجام شدن پروسه ساخت Script باشید. حالا             فایل ایجاد شده در مراحل قبلی را در ماشینی که SQL             2008  را             در آن نصب نمودید کپی نمایید. سپس             در ماشینی که SQL Server 2008 را در آن نصب نمودید، در نرم افزار SQL             Management Studio لاگین             کرده و فایل مذکور را باز کنید.(توجه نمایید که ممکن است محدودیت حجمی متناظر با             نسخه SQL خود             برای این فایل وجود داشته باشد.) 10             – در مرحله آخر، از دیتابیس مربوطه توسط نرم افزار Management             Studio یک             نسخه backup با             فرمت SQL 2008 تهیه             نموده و سپس آن را در دیتابیس سرور هاست خود             ریستور نمایید. (توجه             :  در صورتیکه از مقادیر ثابت FK در فایل .sql خود استفاده کرده باشید ممکن             است با اشکالاتی در ورود اطلاعات مواجه شوید که این مشکل با Re-order  کردن مجدد اطلاعات             ورودی برطرف می گردد. همچنین             بعد از سازماندهی درست فایل .sql مربوطه، برای اطمینان از درستی، آنها را Parse  کرده و سپس اجرا             نمایید.)

----------


## safyar

> 1 -  نسخه ای از SQL 2008 2014را بر روی یک ماشین و نسخه             ای از SQL 2008  را             بر روی ماشین دیگری نصب نمایید.   
> 
>  2 –             نرم افزار SQL Management Studio را اجرا نمایید. 
> 3 –             دیتابیس مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید. 4 –             از منوی Task گزینه Generate Script را انتخاب نمایید.   5 –             ابتدا گزینه Script entire database and all database             objects را             انتخاب کرده و سپس بر روی گزینه Next کلیک نمایید. 
>  6 –             گزینه Save to File را             انتخاب کرده و سپس بر روی گزینه Advanced button کلیک نمایید. 7 –             پس از انتخاب گزینه Script for Server Version بر روی نوع دیتابیس مورد نظر             خود ( 2000/2005/2008 ) کلیک نمایید. 8 –             در قسمت Type of data to Script گزینه Schema/Data/both را انتخاب نمایید. 9 –             در پایان بر روی کلید OK کلیک کرده و منتظر انجام شدن پروسه ساخت Script باشید. حالا             فایل ایجاد شده در مراحل قبلی را در ماشینی که SQL             2008  را             در آن نصب نمودید کپی نمایید. سپس             در ماشینی که SQL Server 2008 را در آن نصب نمودید، در نرم افزار SQL             Management Studio لاگین             کرده و فایل مذکور را باز کنید.(توجه نمایید که ممکن است محدودیت حجمی متناظر با             نسخه SQL خود             برای این فایل وجود داشته باشد.) 10             – در مرحله آخر، از دیتابیس مربوطه توسط نرم افزار Management             Studio یک             نسخه backup با             فرمت SQL 2008 تهیه             نموده و سپس آن را در دیتابیس سرور هاست خود             ریستور نمایید. (توجه             :  در صورتیکه از مقادیر ثابت FK در فایل .sql خود استفاده کرده باشید ممکن             است با اشکالاتی در ورود اطلاعات مواجه شوید که این مشکل با Re-order  کردن مجدد اطلاعات             ورودی برطرف می گردد. همچنین             بعد از سازماندهی درست فایل .sql مربوطه، برای اطمینان از درستی، آنها را Parse  کرده و سپس اجرا             نمایید.)


خیلی مفید و اموزنده بود کاش Re-order  توضیح می دادید

----------

